# Novak cyclone help



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I recently purchased a novak cyclone (purple label), do I need to have a power capacitor. The speedo didn't come with one and if I do need one where can I order them from?

Thanks

DJ Mansfield


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yes, it is better to run one....

You can get by without it, but for best performance, use one....

You can use the one made for the Gt-7


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Like Tres said... you can run w/o one, won't hurt too much... depends if your racing stock or mod, if your track is tight or open...

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEWT9&P=7

I didn't run one while "bashing" and it didn't make a diff to me..

just my two cents.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Dj I woiuld run one in TC for sure 
I have a couple of the Good ones to I got them straight from Novak 
I will have them at the race


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

BAHH!!!! Casey how come your always late getting me info LOL. I already ordered some from Novak and are already in my xxx-s. I'll prolly buy some extra from ya at the race just in case. 

See ya at the Race

DJ Mansfield


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

If you open the case the old cyclones have a small capacitor inside. Yes they probably need a bigger one. The one I had the capacitor went bad on it so I soldered some wires on it like the newer ones for an external one.

Rex


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

eupracer said:


> BAHH!!!! Casey how come your always late getting me info LOL. I already ordered some from Novak and are already in my xxx-s. I'll prolly buy some extra from ya at the race just in case.
> 
> See ya at the Race
> 
> DJ Mansfield


I am not Late on the post You just wont ask me first for some reason


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

I got mine at radio shack!!! 3 bucks for 3 of them, and they work just fine


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I tried to call ya Casey but you was gone. I'll make up for by buying 2 off ya at the race. Anything to keep you happy LOL.

Later

DJ


----------

